# Help and advice! Beware of disgusting picture!



## N2Mischief

Until you figure it out I would stop the yogurt. I would worry about parasites, mostly giardia, but would want a stool sample tested. 

I next would look towards his food. Did he just start it or has he been eating it awhile. Is it a new bag? What is the protein level?


----------



## Teddy mommy

N2Mischief said:


> Until you figure it out I would stop the yogurt. I would worry about parasites, mostly giardia, but would want a stool sample tested.
> 
> I next would look towards his food. Did he just start it or has he been eating it awhile. Is it a new bag? What is the protein level?



He's been on this food for about a month already. The protein level is "not less than 30%" 

I'm going to bring in a stool sample as soon as I can, but I'm also afraid that the parasite can't be detect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

going to the vet is a good idea, but it could also be the result of eating the cabbage. my mother used to feed my female dog spaghetti noodles no matter how many times i asked her not to. the result was always diarrhea. doesn't mean all dogs can't handle noodles, just my dog. my male can't handle raw carrots or beans (both of which my vet suggested as non-fattening treats), but is fine with broccoli, blueberries, oranges, melon, bananas, etc., though too much will, of course, result in soft stool. hopefully your vet will just tell you not to feed any more cabbage and not that there's an illness that needs treatment.


----------



## N2Mischief

For Giardia I believe they have to run a specific test. Some of the symptoms can be mucous in the stool, or blood. It is intermittent. They can also get intermittent vomiting. I am not sure of the symptoms of other parasites.


----------



## patk

gastric upsets can be so scary. the first time i saw blood in my dog's stool, i freaked. for that one incident, the vet told me it happens sometimes when a dog reacts to a new food item and there was nothing else wrong with my dog. nonetheless, it's especially scary when a puppy is involved. there is no way i would not take my dog to the vet if it happened again, no matter what my prior experience was.


----------



## Teddy mommy

I am so so glad that I don't see any blood as of yet! And the doctor told me to fast him for the rest of today, but he seems to be really hungry and I want to feed him a little food already. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

there's another thread in the forum entitled gardia and a link to an informative video has been posted. you may want to check it out even though you're not sure yet it's giardia.


----------



## Jamie Hein

The few times I have fed Kennedy a vegetable he has had diarrhea just like that. So no more veggies for him.


----------



## Teddy mommy

I'll sure go do a fecal test for Teddy tomorrow and specially ask for the check of giardia. But after sleeping though most of the day, Teddy is finally acting more normal and play and run around, he's also trying to look for food in his food bowl.







He still has his baby hair so sorry if u think he's poorly groomed =] is been snowing a lot and cold in NY so I want to wait till it's warmer before I take him to grooming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm

If you have already skipped one meal, I'd try runny rice - cook some white rice (preferably shortgrain or risotto rice) in plenty of unsalted water until it is very soft and slushy. If you have some chicken, cook some chicken meat (no skin or fat) with the rice to flavour it. Give him just rice at first, then add some of the chicken as his diarrhoea improves. I wouldn't leave him too long without food - small breed pups can be prone to hypoglycaemia. I'd still get him checked by the vet just in case - the cabbage incident could be just coincidence - but my dgs have certainly had upset stomachs from too much green leafy veg before now. I'm very careful with spinach, especially...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Another thing to check for, specifically (because when they look for worms they can miss it) is Coccidia. That can cause colitis, which it sounds like he has because of the mucus in the stool. Rice is a good binder and might help. Hope he'll get better soon. (oh, and with some of these things, they can seem okay for a few days and it returns, so do get him all checked) Best wishes.


----------



## cindyreef

When my spoo pup was younger he had a long battle with mucous poop and vomiting. We run a lot of tests but finally a simple fecal test (looking for the right worms) found the culprits. He had hookworm and whipworm. He had already been wormed a few times but not with these parasites in mind. They are not common here but very common in the states where I bought him. I hope your problem is solved this easy. BTW I fed him rice and chicken to help stop the vomiting. It stayed down better.


----------



## Teddy mommy

Thanks for the advice. Today teddy acting normal again like nothing happened, and he didn't vomit after that morning, I think he just had a heartburn and a lot of gas so the food didn't stay down. 
Today I have him small meals but I didn't do the chicken and rice, just his reg dry food.. In small amounts and almost 5 times today and his poop was firm and I didn't see any mucus residue.. So I think I'll wait a few day to see how he's doing, but I'll def get him to check by the vet sooner or later and do a fecal test for giardia. Because I am scare that he's good for a day or 2 and then bad again. But I'll be limiting him to just his kibbles, no treats or fruits or vegetables. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wingsinmoonlight

giardia and coccidia are both snap tests, and will only take about 10 minutes to run on a fresh stool sample. 

I'm a little surprised the vet wasn't more concerned- in our area runny poo and vomiting in a puppy means RUSH in for a parvo test- even if vaccinated, not vax is 100%. The year we had a bad outbreak I had 17 vaccinated puppies all sick with parvo. We saved 9.


----------

